

Jaquet-Droz automata [A 240 Year old doll automata] - TranceMan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaquet-Droz_automata

======
TranceMan
Video: [http://www.chonday.com/Videos/the-writer-
automaton](http://www.chonday.com/Videos/the-writer-automaton)

